# Employer reference letter for 175 - DIAC



## app (Apr 30, 2010)

Dear all,

I just got my ACS letter and started work to apply for the 175. For all work related eligibility like recent work experience, nominated skilled occupation a reference letter is required.

Getting a reference letter from my employer is not possible. Lucky for ACS, I was able to provide Stat declaration and some supporting documents. But there is no such option in DIAC website.

Could you please suggest any alternate options?


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Congrats App for ur ANZSCO,
I applied to DIAC immediately within few hrs of receiving the ACS letter.
I have not submitted any Employer reference letter just Statutory Declaration; the same which I submitted to ACS.
I have included the recent payslips and IT returns proof to DIAC in addition to those documents which I shad submitted to ACS.

I don't think DIAC will have any issues wid it, as ACS has been given the responsibility of assessing the candidate's suitability for migration.

Also those who have been grated visa, I suppose they made it up without the company letter head, DIAC may be aware that no company gives these details.




app said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I just got my ACS letter and started work to apply for the 175. For all work related eligibility like recent work experience, nominated skilled occupation a reference letter is required.
> 
> ...


----------



## app (Apr 30, 2010)

Thanks, Gaurav...
I ll probably do the same...one doubt though. For diac all docs are scanned copies only?


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

If u are submitting online, all docs are scanned copies only.
Best of luck.........happy waiting time 



app said:


> Thanks, Gaurav...
> I ll probably do the same...one doubt though. For diac all docs are scanned copies only?


----------



## aarkay (Nov 12, 2010)

Referring to your conversation on Employer Reference Letter. Please help and advice...

I submitted my ACS online application on 27th Jan 2011 and sent my certified documents package by registered post on 29th Jan 2011. I had sent a self-statutory declaration of my job details, today I received an email from ACS officer saying - that she wants an employer reference or a reference from a senior colleague. Referring to pt27 of PASA guidelines, she wrote - 

27. I cannot provide a reference from my employer. Will you accept anything else?

If you are unable to obtain a Reference from your employer you should submit a reference from your colleague who occupies or has occupied a higher position than you and is an expert in the area closely related to your nominated occupation, within the organisation you were employed at, on a properly signed and witnessed Statutory Declaration.


What should I do in this case? It is difficult to declare this to supervisor that I am trying for immigration abroad and ask for this reference letter. As it will create a negative image for me in his mind and might also affect my further growth/appraisal/stay in this company

Please advice.


----------



## hamburg113 (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi

You can find this info by using search box in the top of website with some keywords related before posting questions.


----------

